# $HTTP_GET_VARS funktioniert nicht mehr



## Scared (2. November 2004)

Hallo, ich habe das Problem das meine Variablenübergabe nicht mehr geht seitdem ich die Seiten hochgeladen habe. Lokal läuft alles 1a.

ich übergebe die variable so:
<a href="test.php?test=hallo du">testlink</a>

wenn dann test.php aufgerufen wird rufe ich sie so ab:
$test = $HTTP_GET_VARS["test"];
echo $test;

Allerdings wird bei dem echo nichts ausgegeben. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran es liegt, dachte erst das ich bei meinem Webspace "mehr Rechte" verteilen muss aber daran liegt es auch nicht. Habe testweise mal alles erlaubt und das hat auch nichts geändert.

Mein Loginsystem (basiert auf dem logintut)  online auch nicht mehr. lokal ja, aber online eben nicht mehr. Dort ist das Prob das irgendwie gar keine Sessions erstellt werden. Zumindest ist das meine Vermutung. Wenn ich auf eine Seite gehe die eigentlich geschützt sein müsste wird diese angezeigt + die loginfelder von der loginseite.
eigentlich sollte er auf die loginseite umleiten wenn man sich nicht angemeldet hat.

Ich weiß echt nicht woran es liegen kann, aber der Code müsste imho stimmen. Woran könnte es denn noch liegen? Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp?


----------



## redlama (2. November 2004)

Probier mal anstatt 
	
	
	



```
$test = $HTTP_GET_VARS["test"];
```


```
$test = $_GET["test"];
```
bzw.
	
	
	



```
$test = $_POST["test"];
```
aus.
Vielleicht bringt das was, ...

redlama


----------



## Darkillusion (2. November 2004)

wenn die globals nun auf off stehen...
solltest du mit 

extract($_GET) bzw extract($_POST)

die übergebenen Variabeln ersteinmal wieder auslesen


----------



## Scared (2. November 2004)

Danke für die Tipps, leider besteht das Problem immernoch.
Das mit dem extract habe ich so getestet:

extract($_GET);
$test = $HTTP_GET_VARS["test"];
echo $test;

Hoffe das ist vom Code her richtig so, aber bewirkt hat es leider trotzdem nichts.


----------



## Karl Förster (2. November 2004)

Der Code gerade ist auch recht sinnlos. $HTTP_GET_VARS solltest du am besten nicht mehr verwenden. Du extrahierst aus dem $_GET alle Variablen und überschreibst diese dann wieder aus $HTTP_GET_VARS, die ja scheinbar nicht geht und somit die Daten wieder dahin sind. So müsste es gehen:


```
extract ($_GET);
echo $test; // Funktioniert nur sofern ein Parameter "test=irgendwas" in der URL übergeben wurde.

// oder lieber gleich
echo $_GET['test'];
```


----------

